# OMP Tru Center Laser Tune Aide



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I have one and never use it anymore. Not sure if they work on all bows. I good trick for center shot is nock an arrow and then hold a bare shaft against the inside of the riser parallel to the nocked shaft. You can free up your hand by securing the bare shaft with a rubberband. Then you can make adjustments to the center shot until you get both arrows perfectly running parallel.


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

aren't these also a useful too to see cam lean and other things as well?


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

paheadhunter said:


> aren't these also a useful too to see cam lean and other things as well?


We used to make a laser center tool. They are very flashy but we have found that the Pro-Tune system is much more practical and user friendly. Here is the link. We sold out of them quickly but we will have more in stock in a couple of weeks.
http://www.vanhandle.com/PROTUNE.html


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks checked that out and seems like a great tool.


----------



## papajocu (Oct 7, 2011)

I have looked at the pro-tune system, the eze-eye laser, and purchased a 360 BowPlane. Of all the systems, the pro-tune seems to be an excellent kit for checking BOTH the center shot and true proper nock placement/arrow rest height placement. Like I said, I had a BOWPLANE 360 laser, used it once and sold it the next day. I just didn't like it. With it you have to measure the cams position from center and mark it with tape on the limbs. Also the shaft that sets in the arrow rest is WAY larger than an arrow of any kind.
I personally think there is NO tool that really does it all. I do know that on EBay there are used laser tuners for sale, both pivot lasers and bowplanes...... But NO Pro-Tune kits. Makes you wonder why nobody gets rid of the "Pro-Tunes". Since I can't buy a used one on ebay, I will be buying one from the company. For center shot left to right the arrow strapped to the riser works great! Up and Down center should have the arrow perpendicular to the string and centered over the screw hole of the arrow rest. For that you need an archery square.
Hope this helps.
jmc


----------



## mmeck (Jan 18, 2015)

I have an OMP tru center 2.0, and was wondering if anyone has ever had one calibrated?


----------

